# Polumschaltbarer Motor mit FU



## Zimbo30 (21 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

habe hier noch einen SEW Motor der früher immer in 2 Stufen gelaufen ist.
Nun ist mir die erste Stufe allerdings zu langsam und sollte etwas schneller laufen. Das wollte ich mit einem FU realisieren, müsste doch gehen oder?

Gruß Zimbo


----------



## TommyG (21 Oktober 2007)

Klar,

geht. interessant wirds, wenn du beide Drehzahlen brauchts...

Oder, wenn du bei Drehzahlen auch noch im Panel angezeigt bekommen willst. Bloß mit 'langsam' in die Drehzahl von schnell zu kommen, das dürfte die Grenzen sprengen. Beachte plz auch die beiden 'Typenschilder' schnell und langsam, entsprechend den Parametersätzen.

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Zimbo30 (21 Oktober 2007)

Naja,
werde schon zwei Drehzahlen brauchen. Einmal schnell, einmal langsam. 
Wollte ich mit zwei festsollwerten machen. habe da noch einen SSD FU der 
von der Leistung passt.


----------



## crash (21 Oktober 2007)

Du musst wohl die zweite Stufe an den FU anschließen und ihn dann bei Bedarf langsamer laufen lassen.
Mit der ersten Stufe  kommst du nicht viel höher mit deiner Drehzahl. Da bleibt dir das Ding dann wohl stehen.


----------



## Immergewinner (22 Oktober 2007)

Das funktioniert schon, entweder die Schaltung für hohe Drehzahl an den FU klemmen und runter regeln -> so wirds normalerweise gemacht, bzw. die Schaltung für niedrige Drehzahl an den FU und dann überfrequent betreiben.
Aber daran denken das es z.B beim Dahlandermotor unterschiedliche Leistungen sind in niedriger und hoher Dehzahl.

Gruss


----------



## Zimbo30 (22 Oktober 2007)

Genau so wollte ich es machen. An die große Stufe anschließen und dann die kleine z.B. mit 20Hz laufen lassen. Danke Leute für eure Hilfe


----------



## Zimbo30 (24 Oktober 2007)

Habe nochmal eine Frage zu dem Motor: Ich kann den doch auch z.B. auf 70 oder 80Hz laufen lassen, oder? Klar wird das Drehmoment nachlassen aber da kann ich mit leben. Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## IBN-Service (24 Oktober 2007)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> Habe nochmal eine Frage zu dem Motor: Ich kann den doch auch z.B. auf 70 oder 80Hz laufen lassen, oder? Klar wird das Drehmoment nachlassen aber da kann ich mit leben. Sehe ich das richtig?



Hallo Zimbo,

ja, dass siehst du richtig.

Siehe auch diesen Beitrag: 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16083

CU

Jürgen.


----------

